# Usb Microscopes.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've tried using one of these 'magnifying' lamps...you know, the angle poise type thing with a circular florescent tube built in, but at only 1.5, or 1.75 mag, I might as well be looking at a movement with my naked eye. With my poor eyesight, I need at least 10x mag to see what I am doing, but these days a loupe is increasingly difficult to use, plus you have to have the object right up your nose! I have seen a few threads recently, where members have bought these new USB microscopes, with a view to working by looking at the computer screen as do surgeons in hospital. As yet no-one seems to have posted any results...so my question is...do they work, or do you have to have them so close to the movement, that working with tools is impossible? Would appreciate any comments/hints/tips.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

good for inspecting and checking for wear but no good for working....... you cant beat a good old watchmakers loupe










worn pivot !!! as seen through my usb microscope


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Dusty said:


> good for inspecting and checking for wear but no good for working....... you cant beat a good old watchmakers loupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worn pivot!!!as seen with the naked eye.....though it is from a Grandfather clock!


















The problem I have with loupes these days, is that I can't keep them in my eye without strapping them to my head...maybe I need one of those flip up lenses that clip onto my specs.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wanted an answer to the same question. Thanks for settling the matter Dusty.

I have a clip on loupe. It works pretty well and doesn't mist up like the one I hold in my eye socket.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I am a fan of these, but they are better for photography than working - the focal distance is too close to use and get tools in in most cases.

However, they are good for close examination of parts and even numbers - the Omega movement number here is in a circle about 2.3mm wide, which I couldn't read without help. Very handy to take pics like this for insurance purposes.



I have used Veho and Motic, and I prefer the Veho. It has easier adjustment and is cheaper


----------

